# Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss



## tombe (6. September 2006)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen erhalte ich unter XP beim Drucken immer die folgende Fehlermeldung :

*Stromüberspannung auf USB-Hubanschluss. USB-HID (Human Device Interface) hat den Energiegrenzwert des Hubanschlusses überschritten.*

Der Drucker (ein HP LaserJet 6L) ist am LPT1 angeschlossen, seit heute ist an einem der 2 vorhandenen USB-Anschlüsse eine Maus dran (vorher waren beide USB leer).

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was diesen Fehler auslösen könnte

Danke Thomas


----------



## Dr Dau (7. September 2006)

Hallo!

Der LPT Port liefert auch Strom..... wieviel Dein Drucker davon benötigt (wenn überhaupt) weiss ich nicht.
Dass die Meldung beim drucken kommt, lässt aber vermuten dass der Drucker sich auch Strom vom LPT Port zieht..... und in dem Augenblick Dein PC schlicht und einfach überlastet ist.
Ich würde sagen dass das Board evtl. eine Macke hat oder das Netzteil..... evtl. ist das Netzteil auch "nur" unterdimensioniert.
Daher würde ich mal ein stärkeres Netzteil ausprobieren (ggf. ausleihen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

